# RE:  Lemon Law?



## SydnyG (Jul 10, 2008)

Dear Rver's,

Have you ever run into a problem where you purchased a second-hand motorhome, and there were so many things wrong with it, you just wanted to return it?  This was an eye-candy Foretravel, and the Dealer was so slick in picking out the wonderful attributes of the coach, but forgot to mention that the air conditioner had never been serviced in 8 years, the engine had never had a filter change in 8 years, the BOSE surround system had been on the fritz forever, and I could reel off a list of misfortunes that have already cost me close to $10000 to fix!

Under these circumstances, may I have any suggestions you might share with me as to what I may do to either turn this in, demand payment for the all the things I had to fix,  contact the BBB or Lemon Law?

Thank you for your insight, and I look forward to hearing from you.  If there is any question about the dealer, please write a private message to my address at:  sydnyg@gmail.com

Sincerely,

Sydny


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

Sydny, I don't want to sound harsh here, but why didn't you check those thing before you bought it. It's just common sense to do that. I know you couldn't know if the oil filter was changed unless you crawl under it to look at the filter, but what about the oil? did you turn on the radio or ac to see if they were working? Before I bought my MH I had all the accessories  checked out in front of me so I could see that they indeed worked. Now, I am surely sorry for your mishap and I hope that you can get some if not all of your money back and by now it sure be in good working order. happy camping :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 10, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

I would start by checking to see what your state has by way of lemon laws. You can do that at http://www.ohiolemonlaw.com/rvll-site/rvll-state_laws.html


----------



## C Nash (Jul 10, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

Welcome to the forum Sydny.  Sorry but it also sounds like most of these problems should have been found by you before purchasing so I don't think you have a leg to stand on as far as lemon law on buying second hand. Sure hate to hear of such bad experiences on buying and some dealers or salespeople are only after the sale. Foretravel is one of the top of the line IMO. Sounds like this unit might be several years old so you should have examined it better or had someone do it for you. My advice is chaulk it up to experience fix the unit and enjoy. The dealer should be willing to give some help but I would think it was sold as is if it is an older unit.  What year is it? Keep us informed on how you come out.


----------



## SydnyG (Jul 10, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

Thank you for such great encouragement!  I checked the motorhome out as well as I knew how, and you are certainly correct in saying I should have had a diesel mechanic with me to look the motorhome.  Unfortunately, the diesel professionals  couldn't have taken the air conditioner apart to find the expansion rod for the front AC hadn't been changed since the coach was new (2000). Neither had the fuel filter ever been changed..........it was filled, and filled with fuel for 8 years never to have the filters checked.  I was "assured" that everything was in fine order....the radio was on when I entered the coach, but the 8 disc cd player I discovered had been broken for about 7 years.  Indeed, everything in the coach seemed to work ok, and I drove it prior to accepting the contract.  As a lone woman, I tried to do everything possible to find something major wrong so I could deny myself the pleasure of owning a Foretravel. I certainly wish I had you folks with me.....maybe you might have locked onto something tangible where I wouldn't have spent most of my retirement purchasing a "lame duck"!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 10, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

I can feel for you Sydny and it sure seems like they may have taken advantage of you.  What is the dealer saying?  Is it possible even they didn"t know of all these problems?  Have you talked with them? How long have you had the rv?  Best to always talk with the previous onwer if possible.  Know now of this helps now and it"s a shame you have spent so much and have these problems but this is the times we live in now.  trust no one and that's awful to say.  Good luck and sorry I can't give you better encouragement.  Do what you think is necessary and if getting a lawyer helps go for it but I only think you would be wasting more money.  Just remember all is just my opinion and I really hope you can get something done.


----------



## utmtman (Jul 11, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

Unfortunately in most states the Lemon law applys to something that one has had to get repaired more than once.   BBB would be the better bet cuz I would think that the dealer would have checked it over and known what was wrong to begin with.  
With that welcome to the forum and good luck to ya.


----------



## SydnyG (Jul 11, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

Thanks again, Guys, for your input.  If it were me writing the answers to this forum, there would be nothing any different than what you stated. I took Kirks' advice. and checked with the Lemon Law......it seems I qualify for the state I live in, but never having had the privelage of using the Lemon Law, I don't know whether it requires an attorney to file it.  

It must just be my dumb luck because today I spent 8 hrs in Camplng World, and watched as the drill worked a wrong hole, as the slider awning was forced into the brackets, scratches became abundantly apparent on my coach, and then the coach wouldn't go into gear to move out.  For folks who have a Foretavel, they know it's a safety issue with the awnings. After much ado, I showed them the over-ride switch which made it very responsive. Now, as I tool down the road, heaven help me if there is a rain storm........I'll be floating inside the coach!  Oh well, excitement never changes, and thank you for welcoming me to your RV Forums.

Sydnyg
2000 Foretravel U320 4210


----------



## C Nash (Jul 11, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

SydnyG, thanks for coming back and leting us know you may qualify for the lemon law. I know we did not give or I did not give what you wanted to hear but it was just my honest opinion with what I had to go on. Not knowing all the details makes it hard to really give good advice so we just do the best we can. Seems as though you are taking all the bad experience and keeping a good outlook on rving.  I still would like to know what the dealer is telling you?  Feel free to mention their name here as we all would like to know but I guess with todays laws you might be held liable for something even if it's true.  Keep us posted


----------



## Kirk (Jul 12, 2008)

Re: RE:  Lemon Law?

Foretravel has a very good reputation for support so you may want to contact the company also to see if they can be of any help. I am surprised that you have had such poor service from the RV but neglect and abuse by a previous owner could cause it. Don't give up yet. Contact the state office for the lemon issue and ask them about the need for a lawyer. And keep us posted as we can at least lend moral support, if not more.


----------

